# Speedstep/C1E/PWM - BIOS Settings



## alexp999 (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay,
I just wanted to say/ask a few things. I posted in some threads a little while ago about low 3dmark scores, and it tunred out to be some settings in the bios which were holding back the cpu. I have since found that for my mobo "Foxconn 975X7AB", that it was in fact Intel Speedstep and not C1E. After a bit of fiddling I found with Speedstep on, it was undervolting my E6600 @ 3Ghz to 1.2v all the time!  . It was giving me scores of about 1700 for the CPU in 3Dmark06. Now I have C1E (enhanced halt state) on and now everything is running really well, it under volts and under clocks when idle/low cpu usage, and clocks up and volts to what I have set in the bios, when needed (i.e Gaming). Now I have a quieter/cooler system when not gaming that uses less energy.  (And here is me thinking that speedstep is supposed to be the successor to C1E , lol!)

Now one final thing that has been bugging me in my bios. Here is a screen of one of the pages (Thanks to HotHardware - not my pc!).







How do I set the PWM mode?? ATM it is disabled and the fan is going up and down with the processor temp, but I am idling at 20-25 depending on room temp, and the fan never drops below 1500rpm!!! But everytime I try to set up PWM in the bios it runs at 2000-2500rpm. Anyone know how to use this feature. 
Available settings are as follows:

PWM 0: 60-100%
T1:       30-90*C
PWM 1: 60-100%
T2:       30-90*C
PWM 2: 60-100%

Cheers.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 26, 2008)

anyone??


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Mar 26, 2008)

I had same issues on my old mobo. I just ignored the entire thing and used speedfan instead.. My fan speed was @ 480rpm instead (until the cpu got hotter then the fan went up).


----------



## Spacegoast (Mar 26, 2008)

i would use a speedfan too, or get a fan speed controller to manually control your fans. i never liked speedfan cuz i couldnt get it to work right, so i have a fan speed controller. much easier for me

edit: is there a way to enable it? does the fan speed go up and down randomly or when doing something cpu intensive?

edit2: with EIST it doesnt under volt and underclock, it merely throttles back performance when you dont need it. when doing anything that demands more it should get it right back to the overclocked state.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 26, 2008)

TechnicalFreak said:


> I had same issues on my old mobo. I just ignored the entire thing and used speedfan instead.. My fan speed was @ 480rpm instead (until the cpu got hotter then the fan went up).



I've got speedfan, just use it for temp monitoring. Have no idea how to setup fans speeds. Have 4 PWM controls in Speeds tab in speedfan, dont know what any of them do. Dont want to mess the NB fan up, it spinning 7000rpm keeping a hot NB at 45*C, cant stop that spinning!!!

Have noticed it does go below 1500rpm. Went down to 1450rpm @19*C, lol! Ah well, its quieter than other fans in my system. I may just leave it unless anyone knows how the bios settings work...


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 26, 2008)

Spacegoast said:


> i would use a speedfan too, or get a fan speed controller to manually control your fans. i never liked speedfan cuz i couldnt get it to work right, so i have a fan speed controller. much easier for me
> 
> edit: is there a way to enable it? does the fan speed go up and down randomly or when doing something cpu intensive?
> 
> edit2: with EIST it doesnt under volt and underclock, it merely throttles back performance when you dont need it. when doing anything that demands more it should get it right back to the overclocked state.



It is disabled atm, looks like the screenie when I enable it. It hangs around 1500rpm @ 20*C. And ramps up as CPU temp increases. Disabling PWM is the only way I can get it to slow down from around max speed. Have no idea what im doing with values in the bios for PWM, and dont trust speedfan with my fans, so...


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 26, 2008)

Spacegoast said:


> i would use a speedfan too, or get a fan speed controller to manually control your fans. i never liked speedfan cuz i couldnt get it to work right, so i have a fan speed controller. much easier for me
> 
> edit: is there a way to enable it? does the fan speed go up and down randomly or when doing something cpu intensive?
> 
> edit2: with EIST it doesnt under volt and underclock, it merely throttles back performance when you dont need it. when doing anything that demands more it should get it right back to the overclocked state.



About EIST, I beg to differ on this machine. It is the only setting that I changed. C1E works like I it should. Speedstep undervolts the voltage below stock (1.35v) to 1.22v and locks it there and gives me half performance all the time, despite cpu-z showing a changing multi!! lol!


----------



## Spacegoast (Mar 26, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> About EIST, I beg to differ on this machine. It is the only setting that I changed. C1E works like I it should. Speedstep undervolts the voltage below stock (1.35v) to 1.22v and locks it there and gives me half performance all the time, despite cpu-z showing a changing multi!! lol!




really? when i have it on and im not doing anything my 9x multi drop to 6x and voltage drops to like 1.22v. when gaming it will kick right back up to 9x and the voltage will go back to whatever i have it set to, currently at 1.38v. i have never heard of it throttling back permanently. is your mobo BIOS up to date?

edit: it shouldnt hinder performance when EIST is on, it should return to the overclocked settings even when running 3DM06


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 26, 2008)

Spacegoast said:


> really? when i have it on and im not doing anything my 9x multi drop to 6x and voltage drops to like 1.22v. when gaming it will kick right back up to 9x and the voltage will go back to whatever i have it set to, currently at 1.38v. i have never heard of it throttling back permanently. is your mobo BIOS up to date?
> 
> edit: it shouldnt hinder performance when EIST is on, it should return to the overclocked settings even when running 3DM06



It throttles the voltage but not the multiplier, but I get 1700 in 3dmark06 with EIST on. and 2600 with it off for the cpu score. C1E doesnt affect performance but drops volts and multi when it is not needed. BIOS is right upto date. P32 from jan 2008.


----------



## Spacegoast (Mar 26, 2008)

do real time apps seem slower or does gaming performance suffer? if not then i wouldnt worry about the lower scores with EIST on. if it bothers you that much than just turn EIST off and be done with it LOL


----------

